# how do i keep java moss bright green?



## gbose (Nov 21, 2010)

Your Java Moss actually looks pretty good!!


----------



## piffy (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree - under high light my java moss turns a light green...almost yellowish! Yours looks very healthy.


----------

